

Firefox Is The New Enemy - vog
http://www.hopelesscom.de/2012/2/27/firefox_is_the_new_enemy.html

======
casca
TL;DR - Timo Zimmermann believes that your web browser should fetch all
content that you decree on your page, regardless of what site it links to.
Apparently evil Firefox is adhering to the Access-Control-Allow-Origin header,
which makes more work for him.

As a non-standard user, RequestPolicy will let me block all those tracking
pixels too.

------
mikl
Yeah, why bother doing your research when posting linkbait is so much more
fun…

